# Favourite Tool?



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

I purchased a Festool sander and dust extractor about a year ago....I also bought a Porter Cable dustless drywall sander...Together this system rocks!...I love the fact that my work environment is cleaner and healthier ...I actually look forward to sanding these days!

Oh...Did I mention that you save a ton of energy by using these tools?...Why burn yourself out when you don't have to?

This year I also plan to use low or zero VOC paints almost exclusively...Times are a changin'


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

any pic Tedrin?


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

Rick the painter said:


> any pic Tedrin?


Dust extractor:

http://www.festoolcanada.com/products/dust-extractors/ct-midi-dust-extractor-583376.html

Sander:

http://www.festoolcanada.com/products/orbital-sanders/ets-125-eq-random-orbital-sander-571610.html

Drywall sander: Porter cable 7800

http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...8P-BpOerALwqdkf&q=porter+cable+drywall+sander#


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

My favorite tool...... Paint Talk! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

My favorite industry tool is still a sprayer hands down. 

Festool is suppose to be nice stuff.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

I recently picked up the fein turbo vac and have been using it with my multimaster for smaller drywall sanding jobs. 

I feel much better about working in occupied homes. I did some texture work in a Master Bedroom in a high end clients home and it left the red sheets and black electronics spotless!


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

As for my favourite tool it has to be the Gerber diesel multi tool. I use it every single day.

I'm always surprised by how many guys in the trades don't keep a multi tool like the leatherman or otherwise with them.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I know it's weird but I just miss placed my swiss army knife, and no I don't carry one of those two pounders. I'm really starting to miss it.How people can work without a knife and a screw driver/bottle opener, I don't know.


----------



## jonnythecutter (Mar 10, 2009)

i just love my frikkin 5 in 1! 
can't help it. love it.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

depends on what I am doing. Seriously. I would say my hammer has definately kicked asss and taken names in all it's days. The "moneymaker" has done what it was set to do and in fine style... pneumatic hammers have all did what they needed to do and awesomely, hell my siding nailer has made me the most money out of all my tools probably. Just depends.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Zip wall systems. I've got 3 pairs that I bought at pawn shops for a total investment of ninety bucks. They do exactly what they're supposed to.

Airlessco sprayers. Got 5 and not a single minute of downtime on any of them.

Purdy Colossus Covers. They last and last. Wish they made it in a 14"

Radius 360. Still have to break out the regular one for corners and tight areas, but still a nice time-saver.

Graco Swivel Spray attachment. Nice for difficult areas especially with extension wands.

Hyde Extension (6-12') with roller attachment. I liked this so much I wrote Hyde a letter and they sent me another with a roller attachment for free. Free is most always good!

The ones that are a "pita", but almost a must have:

Any multi-task ladder over 17'. Heavy, but you're glad you have it when you need it.

Pivot Tools. Nice idea. I probably dont use them to their full potential.

Rigid MSUV. Heavy, but it sure is nice on the job-site.

A couple of my subs. Okay, they're not really a "tool". Sometimes I have to remind them about common sense but they do a nice job and the customers are happy and they do the work at my price.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

My computer. It bills, invoices, estimates, communicates , tracks expenses, it markets, slices, dices and chops.


----------



## Induspray (Dec 10, 2009)

My Blackberry.

Enables me to instantly get back to email and web request quotes. Store all my MSDS, job quotes, data sheets on the flash card along with companies brochures. Able to keep all specific job information at my fingertips and reference old jobs on the fly.

After this would be my laptop.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Zip wall systems. I've got 3 pairs that I bought at pawn shops for a total investment of ninety bucks. They do exactly what they're supposed to.
> 
> Airlessco sprayers. Got 5 and not a single minute of downtime on any of them.
> 
> ...


You have a nice setup Wolfgang. I use thumb tacks and plastic for zoning off areas.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> You have a nice setup Wolfgang. I use thumb tacks and plastic for zoning off areas.


Sometimes I still do.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I am surprised nobody mentioned Mexicans...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

No one has said his accubrush is his favorite :thumbup


My favorite tool prolly still is my laser level. 

another one that all you painters would love is the stainless steel 5 gal bucket grid one of Boston NGPP chapt members had fabricated
. 









It'll last forever and NEVER rust


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> I am surprised nobody mentioned Mexicans...


Wise,_ you_ are my favorite tool. :thumbsup:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

daArch said:


> It'll last forever and NEVER rust


:notworthy:

Try using it for paint!

lol.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> Wise,_ you_ are my favorite tool. :thumbsup:


lol, dang you!!!


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

any thing from festool rocks... bough there small vacuum a while back and will never own another type of shop vac again..


----------



## Picky Painter (Oct 7, 2009)

Wise lasts forever, don't know if he rusts or not though.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Picky Painter said:


> Wise lasts forever, don't know if he rusts or not though.


ha! 

I lurve my Corona 3" oval Bronson champagne bristle brush, it is like a mop with "tender" emotions.
Also my Colossus 9" 3/4" roller covers.

yummeh!


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Anything from Whizz, but probably my cut & trim tool ( small 4"-6" roller system ) I dont think i've ever not used one on a job.


----------



## BenPaintinTooLong (Apr 17, 2007)

Can't get by with out my Denton 6 in 1 , has a hammer head on the side,sweet :thumbup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> Wise,_ you_ are my favorite tool. :thumbsup:


 
Try using that for painting....:whistling2:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Power tools in the home.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

VP is my favorite tool.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

We sure could use a timhag around here for a toolbox.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

wheres that guy at, I got asked about him today


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Working his ass off and being a dad. I talked to him before Christmas ...want his #?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Working his ass off and being a dad. I talked to him before Christmas ...want his #?


Screw that, if we are subbing in here to fill the talent gap left by Dan and that other fool, Timhag should have to. He was one of the founding fathers of this place.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

ya, shoot it over


----------



## BenPaintinTooLong (Apr 17, 2007)

..............


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

deleted comment

*RCP* 
The C in RC

 

Join Date: Apr 2007
Location: Southwestern Utah
Posts: 3,257 
Thanks: 434
Thanked 263 Times in 190 Posts 
 My Photos 









I agree, Scott and Chris contributed greatly to the forum.
Whether it be to lurk, comment, thank or post useful posts, they are still members and are always welcome back and are to be treated with respect.
__________________
Chris
Southwestern UtahPaintingCompany Cedar City Utah Painting 
Google
Linkedin Blog Facebook Twitter
Youtube


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Try using that for painting....:whistling2:


Sorry, I want to paid for my job, and retain the customer.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Sorry, I want to paid for my job, and retain the customer.


Its a much more effective pr tool than it is a paint application tool.


----------



## BenPaintinTooLong (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Try using that for painting....:whistling2:


 
Most all the above mentioned tools are used for the final result of a properly preped paint job , the op was favorite tool not just what you apply paint with:whistling2::whistling2:and you are here to save the board?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

BenPaintinTooLong said:


> Most all the above mentioned tools are used for the final result of a properly preped paint job , the op was favorite tool not just what you apply paint with:whistling2::whistling2:and you are here to save the board?


I bet neps does apply paint with a wise. I bet he has 3 wise tools in his arsenal. :shifty:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

BenPaintinTooLong said:


> Most all the above mentioned tools are used for the final result of a properly preped paint job , the op was favorite tool not just what you apply paint with:whistling2::whistling2:and you are here to save the board?


Thanks for steering me straight Ben.

This is by far the best tool in my arsenal. I have made the most money with it. I hope this info helps your business for 2010.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

My favorite tool has been my snowplow lately. Talk about roi. I love my plow.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I can't believe no one has taken the opportunity to say what their favorite TOOL really is.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

CApainter said:


> I can't believe no one has taken the opportunity to say what their favorite TOOL really is.


 
That TOOL got parked in the shed after my 3 year old was conceived.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> That TOOL got parked in the shed after my 3 year old was conceived.


No mossy knoll?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

My BlackBerry,


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)




----------



## ortiz23 (Aug 31, 2009)

well, in speaking of favorite tools..........i have a little tool that i bought about 6 years ago from Cloverdale paints when i was at the check out getting paint. It is a nail punch. Yes, but not any nail punch, it is spring loaded. So, it has two sizes of punches (one on both ends). You put it on the nail head and snap the spring loaded part back and release and presto..........nail is punched in!
Its great! it is small and i have not ever seen them anywhere else again. I am amazed i have not lost or misplaced it but yeah its real quick and simple to fly along with when prepping trim. It even handles big nails in beams or posts. 
So, it remains today my favorite little marvel i saw once and picked up to try and wish i had more.

Anyone seen or come across this little handy tool?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ortiz23 said:


> well, in speaking of favorite tools..........i have a little tool that i bought about 6 years ago from Cloverdale paints when i was at the check out getting paint. It is a nail punch. Yes, but not any nail punch, it is spring loaded. So, it has two sizes of punches (one on both ends). You put it on the nail head and snap the spring loaded part back and release and presto..........nail is punched in!
> Its great! it is small and i have not ever seen them anywhere else again. I am amazed i have not lost or misplaced it but yeah its real quick and simple to fly along with when prepping trim. It even handles big nails in beams or posts.
> So, it remains today my favorite little marvel i saw once and picked up to try and wish i had more.
> 
> Anyone seen or come across this little handy tool?


 
One of my guys requested this. I got him a set and its awesome. Very cool tool.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

The guys use those all the time, also great for popping the pins on door hinges.
They carry them at SW.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Well since I bought my first sprayer (Graco 390) in October we're still honeymooning. But I'm very fond of my 360 pole sander.


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

My spray gun.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

This thread has been on my mind for that past couple of days.

I finally realized that for a tool junkie, it's tough to show favoritism to any one tool.

I love them all. 

I bet we all can say that our favorite tool is the one we are buying tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

Damn, that's a hard one considering all the choices. I guess I would have to say the computer as well.

My all time favorite non work related tool would have to be a firearm. 
1. Puts meat on the table
2. Brings joy and stress relief at the range
3. Provides security


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

LOSTinDETAILS said:


> Damn, that's a hard one considering all the choices. I guess I would have to say the computer as well.
> 
> My all time favorite non work related tool would have to be a firearm.
> 1. Puts meat on the table
> ...


 
It also helps with bill collecting!


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

tedrin said:


> It also helps with bill collecting!


That and contact management rank at the top of the list in my book.:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

This knife set up with a auto blade and half Serrated Blade. If I had to go back to a old folder I would have problems. See I have gotten so spoiled to it.








*DDR3-BL


----------



## ortiz23 (Aug 31, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> One of my guys requested this. I got him a set and its awesome. Very cool tool.


I read you can get them at SW but up here in Canada we don't have SW's and I have not seen them anywhere since.
Has anyone seen them on the net? I would love to get a couple more. I can't believe it has lasted 7 years to date and you got it Vermont they are handy as heck.
Or, any of you Canadian painters seen them around of late?

Thanks


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I think they're from Springtools.


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> I think they're from Springtools.


Is it this?


http://www.springtools.com/


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

ortiz23 said:


> I read you can get them at SW but up here in Canada we don't have SW's and I have not seen them anywhere since.
> Has anyone seen them on the net? I would love to get a couple more. I can't believe it has lasted 7 years to date and you got it Vermont they are handy as heck.
> Or, any of you Canadian painters seen them around of late?
> 
> Thanks



First of all the best tool I have is PAINT TALK!!!! Probably everybody thought that but didn't want to be cliche oh well!!!

#1 Titan sprayer
#2 almost number one is the 3m masking tool. That thing is awesome!!!
#3 beer mixed with V8
#4 The new ( a couple Years old) softer 3m masks as opposed to the older harder ones
#5 Painter Pail and or Pelican I can not believe those got ranked pretty low on the poll 
http://www.painttalk.com/f12/what-do-you-use-paint-out-6487/

Concerning Ortiz23
If your in good old Toronto. SW is making head way here there are opening stores all over.


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

jason123 said:


> First of all the best tool I have is PAINT TALK!!!! Probably everybody thought that but didn't want to be cliche oh well!!!
> 
> #1 Titan sprayer
> #2 almost number one is the 3m masking tool. That thing is awesome!!!
> ...


Are Pelicans those plastic cutting pails?..I've used a paint can for 20 years...I've looked at them and can't see why anyone would buy it if you use both hands to paint..It looks like your hand is pretty much locked in there...


----------



## ortiz23 (Aug 31, 2009)

:thumbup:


tedrin said:


> Is it this?
> 
> 
> http://www.springtools.com/


 
Yes that looks to be it! Thanks a bunch tedrin, i can now order a few more. sweet! :thumbup:


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow... these are all "great"

Mexicans...lol..


----------



## michfan (Jul 6, 2008)

Favorite tool? Anything that increases my production which therefore results in more $ in my pocket!


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

Not sure if I would call this my most favorite tool but one of the handiest tools I own


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

painterman said:


> Not sure if I would call this my most favorite tool but one of the handiest tools I own


I might have a hard time trusting that.


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

I have used that holder for 5 years now never had a problem.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I like the pivit

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B000095SGF/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&n=228013&s=hi"]







[/ame]


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I love the pivot. I also recomend the boot for it on a steeper pitch...


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Good call.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

tedrin said:


> Are Pelicans those plastic cutting pails?..I've used a paint can for 20 years...I've looked at them and can't see why anyone would buy it if you use both hands to paint..It looks like your hand is pretty much locked in there...


There are avenues for differing opinions when it comes to the painter pail type stuff. 

However concerning both hands being available, my first assumption is that you would have both hands when you would put the paint can down unless this apparatus is attached to your person? Incidently These type of paint holders can be attached to your belt strap, that would be risky but if you saw your way through the learning curve of having paint attached to your belt strap there might be added value. Thats a little stretch!

What Im trying to say is that even the regular paint can has small attachments available for it, and in order to use this and or any device you would have to hold it in a hand.

It seems like how you were taught is what you end up doing. I was taught to pour paint into something at that time a margarine container. Of course I would take these painter pails over a container. 

My only prob with the paint can is that its a pain to hold any way you look at it. I only "hold" paint when Im cutting. A few pour a days compared with lugging a heavy uncomfortable can around is a trade Im happy to make...

Yes I have spent way to much time considering these things:blink:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

This works great for production:jester:


----------



## salestrainer (Oct 4, 2009)

Just got a pivot, getting ready to use on a staircase on my next job, can't wait to try it out!


----------



## rjensen ptg (Jun 9, 2011)

jason123 said:


> There are avenues for differing opinions when it comes to the painter pail type stuff.
> A few pour a days compared with* lugging a heavy uncomfortable can* around is a trade Im happy to make...
> :




um... any *can* ( pail, bucket, duece) is not that heavy, empty. right?

maybe if you put less paint in it...:001_huh:


----------



## rjensen ptg (Jun 9, 2011)

painterman said:


> Not sure if I would call this my most favorite tool but one of the handiest tools I own


uh... pothook anyone??!?

http://www.thepaintstore.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=412


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

rjensen ptg said:


> uh... pothook anyone??!?


uh... NECROpost anyone ??!?


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok 
1 pair of croc's Shoes 
A venti quad shot soy latte . 
Starbucks.
For painting 
The Picasso. Brush
Titan xl 80 spray gun
Purdy roller frames 
With 50/50 Wooster naps
The graco touch up hopper 
The new little giant step ladders
With the air deck but the number one .
Is the cargo van .


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

2' Stepladder.

Pressure Washer. Since I saw the idea of using a gun versus a wand and reaching 40' from the ground in conjunction with the soft wash system I have a hard time letting it go for one of the guys to use.


----------

